# Finding Stocks with Options



## mime (15 July 2005)

*Options*

I was wondering if you guys could share your experiences with options. How can you identify which stocks are going to offer options?


----------



## RichKid (15 July 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you guys could share your experiences with options. How can you identify which stocks are going to offer options?




Hi Mime,

Not sure if you're aware of our Derivatives forum (options, warrants, CFD's etc) but you'll find some discussion of people's experiences there.

As for optionable stocks (if this is your query) see the ASX site for a list, it also has other info on those stocks related to their options. Most online brokers will have option search facilities on their trading platforms if you are registered with them to trade options.


----------



## RichKid (15 July 2005)

*Re: Options*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you guys could share your experiences with options. How can you identify which stocks are going to offer options?




Also see the traditional place- the financial pages of major newspapers, especially the AustralianFinancial Review. Plenty of other stock sites too.

I assume you are referring to Exchange Traded Options as opposed to company issued options. See the ASX site for more info on each.


----------

